# Stromverbrauch minimieren



## Blackhawk50000 (6. November 2012)

Hallo,

Was will ich machen: Nun ich will einfach nur eine Art PC tag und Nacht laufen lassen. Auf diesem PC soll nichts weiter geschehen als dass alle 5 Minuten eine Webseite refresht wird. Das soll mit dem Firefox addon RefreshEvery geschehen das mit alle Tabs die ich hoffen habe alle x Minuten neu lädt. Mehr soll der "PC" nicht machen.

Was kann ich tun, um das mit minimalem Stromverbrauch zu realisieren?

Danke für die Antwort.


----------



## sheel (6. November 2012)

Hi

ist es wichtig, was die Seite anzeigt/macht (Javascript etc.)
oder nur, dass sie aufgerufen wird?

Falls letzteres:
Wenn man keine Angst vor Bastelei und einen harwaremäßig guten Router hat:
Openwrt. Linux für Router.
Wenn das mal funktioniert sollte so ein Seitenaufruf kein großes Problem mehr sein.


----------



## Blackhawk50000 (6. November 2012)

Ziel des ganzen ist es, dass ich auf alles seiten in meinen Tabs eingeloggt bin, das heißt also einmaliges einloggen muss möglich sein, und das durch das refreschen auch bleibe. Da ich nicht in irgendwelche 15 Minuten Timeouts laufen darf. Das wird ja durch das neuladen der seiten unterbunden und ich bleibe eingeloggt.

PS: ich habe einen fritzboxrouter den ich aufgrund von Kabel deutschland unbedingt so belassen muss wie er ist =)


----------



## genodeftest (6. November 2012)

Raspberry Pi und bei Bedarf nen Monitor anstecken. Es sollte für z.B. Firefox Extensions geben, die automatisch die Webseiten neu laden.
Oder alternativ per Skript mit wget/curl die Seite aufrufen. Ist es wichtig von wo aus die Seite aufgerufen wird? sonst könntest du auch n PHP-Skript schreiben und das auf irgend eine billige Hosting-Seite draufklatschen.


----------



## Blackhawk50000 (6. November 2012)

Ich weiß nicht ob das so einfach geht, es wäre schon besser wenn ich mich, wie am normalen PC erstmal an den seiten normal einlogge und dann auf "regelmäig refreshen" klicke und das dann endlos laufen lasse

das mit dem kleinen MICRO Pc sieht schon sehr interessant aus. aber ich hötte auf anhieb keine ahnung, wie ich da mein OS drauf bekomme oder geschweigedenn überhaupt zugriff bekomme... ist das schwer?


----------



## genodeftest (6. November 2012)

Beim Raspberry Pi geht das relativ einfach: Du lädtst dir das fertige Image herunter, flasht es auf eine SD-Karte und los gehts. Anleitungen gibts unter http://elinux.org/RaspberryPiBoard und http://www.element14.com/community/groups/raspberry-pi?ICID=hp-rasppigroupban
Kostet aber gleich ca. 100€ mit dem nötigen Zubehör.


----------



## Blackhawk50000 (6. November 2012)

ich hab das teil auf amazon grade für etwa 50 euro gesehen... allerdings ohne SD karte und wenn, wo steck ich denn da die sd karte rein xD

http://www.amazon.de/Raspberry-Mod-...PI/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1352206624&sr=8-14


----------



## genodeftest (6. November 2012)

Ein SD-Slot ist onboard. http://de.farnell.com/raspberry-pi-accessories zeigt wichtiges Zubehör. Amazon ist sch***, das Modell selbst kostet bei den beiden Distributoren (Farnell und RS Components) einen festen Preis von ca. 25 Dollar. Pass auf, dass du das Modell B erwischt. Wichtig sind aber die Zubehörs wie z.B. das Netzteil, ne ordendliche SD-Karte (hoher Datendurchsatz), wahrscheinlich ein Gehäuse, … . Daher hab ich auf 100€ überschlagen, was wohl etwas zu viel war.


----------



## Blackhawk50000 (6. November 2012)

okay, stimmt, das sieht sehr gut aus =)... stromversorgung anscheinend über mini USB...
Da ist aber kein Linixkenner bin, allerdingsaber weiß, das es echt hart ist Netzwerktreiber für das Linux (zum beispiel Ubuntu oder DSL) zum laufen zu bekommen. Muss ich da auf was achten? oder geht das wie von selbst?


----------



## genodeftest (6. November 2012)

nein, das ist ne vorgefertigte Linux-Distribution, die speziell auf dies Hardware angepasst wurde (Treiber und so). Wenn du die Verbindung per LAN-Kabel aufbauen kannst, funktioniert das ohne Probleme und normalerweise auch ohne Konfiguration.


----------



## Frezl (10. Dezember 2012)

Habe heute meine zwei bestellten RasPi nach 4 Monaten Wartezeit endlich geliefert bekommen. Wunderbare Geräte! Es gibt gute Anleitungen, wie man die verschiedenen Linux-Distributionen drauf bekommt. Wenn du kein Fan von Konsolentipperei bist, kannst du auch über Remote-Desktop drauf zugreifen. Das laggt zwar etwas, funktioniert aber ansonsten prima. Der Stromverbrauch liegt nicht viel über dem, was andere im Standby verbrauchen. Preis: Für 2 Stück + 2 Netzteile + 2 Gehäuse + Lieferung genau 100,- €. Ne 16 GB SD-Karte (übertrieben groß, Mindestanforderung sind 2 GB) kost ca. 10 €. Schnäppchen also! Wenn da nicht die Wartezeit wäre...

Grüße
Frezl

P. S.: Mittlerweile liefern die schneller, soweit ich weiß. Da musst mal auf der Herstellerseite schaun.


----------



## Trebble56 (29. Dezember 2012)

Also ich weiß zwar nicht was ein RasPi ist aber bei deinen anforderungen würde ich wohl nen sehr kleinen PC empfehlen (shuttle z.b.) mit SSD und einem prozessor in der neuen fertigungsweise (22nm) dazu eine passivbelüftete Graka ...denn bei nur Internet brauch man nicht mehr und alles raus was der pc nicht braucht (Lüfter, Soundkarte, Laufwerke etc.)


----------



## sheel (29. Dezember 2012)

Trebble56 hat gesagt.:


> Also ich weiß zwar nicht was ein RasPi ist



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raspberry_Pi


----------

